# Passengers ask Uber driver to stop for cigarettes and then steal his car



## Mr. G (Sep 4, 2016)

Why would driver do this? Gotta be new, stupid, or both.

https://wgntv.com/2019/02/11/passen...o-stop-for-cigarettes-and-then-steal-his-car/


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Really ...why on earth would the Driver go get the smokes for the passengers......

Oh Wait ..3 GIRLS .....My Bad Mr Driver..Congrats ..you did Get Screwed ..so how was it


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

_some stick around for years !
take the car, the house, the money . . .

at least his female robbers LEFT !_
Will Uber be paying " WAIT TIME " for that requested stop ?

Until his car is recovered ?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

My first instinct is to think that this couldn't have happened like this but it makes perfect sense if the guy is a dummy.

First of all I would not go into a store for you, and I would not leave my car with the keys in the ignition.

I like how the story says on his last ride, no duh you can't do more rides without a car.

I bet they got his phone too.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> My first instinct is to think that this couldn't have happened like this but it makes perfect sense if the guy is a dummy.
> 
> First of all I would not go into a store for you, and I would not leave my car with the keys in the ignition.
> 
> I like how the story says on his last ride, no duh you can't do more rides without a car.


He wanted 5 STARS.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> He wanted 5 STARS.


What if they had said I will only give you 5 stars if you let me take your car. There are people like this man who lacks common sense you should not be driving for Uber. He should be deactivated for life, he is a danger to the public.

Also was he paying for the smokes?

I literally hate cigarettes. It skeeves me to even hold the box. I've been asked to buy a pack for a friend who was at work before and I am skeeved out from the box. One time a coworker was doing something and asked me to hold his lit cigarette, that was gross too. Ash trays are vile too.

I don't mind people smoking, as long as they are not in my car or near me, I just wish they didn't smoke.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> What if they had said I will only give you 5 stars if you let me take your car. There are people like this man who lacks common sense you should not be driving for Uber. He should be deactivated for life, he is a danger to the public.
> 
> Also was he paying for the smokes?


Oh No !

POOR SAD UBER !


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

To make matters crazier, I watched the story now and he doesn't know who the women are because he said a man ordered the ride for them. At least Uber knows where the car went since it was on an active ride.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

Notice Uber didn't say they deactivated the passengers. In fact, I bet they signed up with Uber to drive and Uber approved them...


----------



## MoonlightingPHD (Feb 11, 2019)

Must be the new UberSelf. Saves Uber the cost of driver time.


----------



## ANTlifebaby (Oct 28, 2018)

Wow, this man is dumb.


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

Uber creates a culture where drivers are so afraid of bad ratings that things like this happen. Eventually there will be a large class action lawsuit


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> He wanted 5 STARS.


It wasn't their account so they had no way to give him 5 stars anyway.


----------



## bobbbobbobb (Apr 12, 2018)

Mr. G said:


> Why would driver do this? Gotta be new, stupid, or both.
> 
> https://wgntv.com/2019/02/11/passen...o-stop-for-cigarettes-and-then-steal-his-car/


Um, an expectation of sex?


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Mr. G said:


> Why would driver do this? Gotta be new, stupid, or both.
> 
> https://wgntv.com/2019/02/11/passen...o-stop-for-cigarettes-and-then-steal-his-car/


I think you did a good thing for these people. It's unusual they would steal your car. Ins will help out and I hope they're found. I have a push button so I can leave the car running and take the key with me.


ANTlifebaby said:


> Wow, this man is dumb.


Shame on you. . He was being a gentleman


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

ANTlifebaby said:


> Wow, this man is dumb.


Yet he is quoted on camera as saying "these girls are not as smart as they think they are".  Oh, the irony of that statement. Three years of experience and he still got played that bad? What a doofus! I wonder if James River covers acts of stupidity?

He failed to follow one of the ten commandments of rideshare, PAX ARE NOT YOUR FRIENDS! He probably even bought the smokes out of pocket for the promise of a tip in the app...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> I think you did a good thing for these people. It's unusual they would steal your car. Ins will help out and I hope they're found. I have a push button so I can leave the car running and take the key with me.
> 
> Shame on you. . He was being a gentleman


And we see what Fate befalls this " "Gentleman".


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> Shame on you. . He was being a gentleman


No he was very dumb. At least take the key the car would not get cold in a minute. They figured him for a dummy and took advantage. His stupidity is part of the blame that this happened in the first place.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

There's one born(and taken advantage of) every minute... PT Barnum


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

They could have left him a tip for the car at least. Cheap skanks


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

I bet he used his own money to buy the cigarettes too.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

You can't fix stupid.


tohunt4me said:


> And we see what Fate befalls this " "Gentleman".


I wouldn't use the word gentleman, dumb ass, idiot, whipped, are more appropriate.


----------



## Smithers (Oct 12, 2018)

So obviously this guy takes the cake for worst uber theft. What is y’all’s worst theiving incidents?
Mine is charge cords, even after I basically locked them up I still had one lady dig into my middle console and steal a cord as I was unloading her bags for her.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Smithers said:


> So obviously this guy takes the cake for worst uber theft. What is y'all's worst theiving incidents?
> Mine is charge cords, even after I basically locked them up I still had one lady dig into my middle console and steal a cord as I was unloading her bags for her.


WHAT!!! You unload bags for cheap ass pax's and leave them in your car unattended, I could make some comments that would make George Carlin blush, but then some moderator would get their shorts all bunched up.


----------



## Smithers (Oct 12, 2018)

Hahaha, yeah, I know. I sometimes lament that I am the friendly, “midwestern” type. 

Do you want to hear the worst of it? I have an extremely high rating but I bet I make about the same in tips as you do. Many passengers feel like their 5-stars carries some sort of monetary value, hahahaha.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Smithers said:


> Hahaha, yeah, I know. I sometimes lament that I am the friendly, "midwestern" type.
> 
> Do you want to hear the worst of it? I have an extremely high rating but I bet I make about the same in tips as you do. Many passengers feel like their 5-stars carries some sort of monetary value, hahahaha.


 Could care less about ratings, I drive strictly for cash, and I tell my pax's from the moment they get in the car that I only do this part time, my full time job is at the mortuary. Never get any complaints after I tell them that.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Swisher Sweets are not cigarettes.


----------



## Smithers (Oct 12, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Could care less about ratings, I drive strictly for cash, and I tell my pax's from the moment they get in the car that I only do this part time, my full time job is at the mortuary. Never get any complaints after I tell them that.


Haha, nice. I don't care about ratings either, I am friendly just because I am a schmuck, lol


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> What if they had said I will only give you 5 stars if you let me take your car...


Pfftt 5 stars?? Surely you jest.
Nothing less than 5 stars PLUS a promise to tip in the app!


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> He wanted 5 STARS.


Well, the story wasn't clear. Did he get the 5 stars he was lusting after?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Well, the story wasn't clear. Did he get the 5 stars he was lusting after?


A male rideshare client ordered the ride for the 3 females who stole the Drivers car.

The male will no doubt claim driver picked up the WRONG PASSENGERS.

( as soon as they are all done chopping up his car)


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

You are basically a taxi, you DO NOT GET OUT OF THE CAR, i dont care if its a little old lady with a walker... She is paying you to go to point a to point b. If she wants to stop then she gets out and does her business and gets back in.

That why i have suggested to my passengers that uber and lyft need to have a meeting or training on how to drive, and the do's and don'ts of uber. Like dropping off safely, not getting out of the vehicle, how to stop at a red light etc.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Not a genius.


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

Well it's a good thing it was his last stop.
I'm more surprised it wasn't Florida


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

TXqwi3812 said:


> Uber creates a culture where drivers are so afraid of bad ratings that things like this happen. Eventually there will be a large class action lawsuit


He was thinking with the head between his legs. If there was 3 guys in the car he probably wouldn't stop for cigarettes at all, let alone get out the car himself.



Ptuberdriver said:


> You are basically a taxi, you DO NOT GET OUT OF THE CAR, i dont care if its a little old lady with a walker... She is paying you to go to point a to point b. If she wants to stop then she gets out and does her business and gets back in.
> 
> That why i have suggested to my passengers that uber and lyft need to have a meeting or training on how to drive, and the do's and don'ts of uber. Like dropping off safely, not getting out of the vehicle, how to stop at a red light etc.


You can't teach common sense to adults.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

Lee239 said:


> My first instinct is to think that this couldn't have happened like this but it makes perfect sense if the guy is a dummy.
> 
> First of all I would not go into a store for you, and I would not leave my car with the keys in the ignition.
> 
> ...


He could have pulled right up to the door for one thing. Then the girls would have less of a case for walking in the cold. But... no, he violated the "no keys, or phones, or other valuables left behind" rule. Even for a second.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Mr. G said:


> Why would driver do this? Gotta be new, stupid, or both.
> 
> https://wgntv.com/2019/02/11/passen...o-stop-for-cigarettes-and-then-steal-his-car/


Maybe Fake news.
Actual story: uber Driver steals passenger's cigarettes


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Maybe Fake news.
> Actual story: uber Driver steals passnger's cigarettes


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Lee239 said:


> What if they had said I will only give you 5 stars if you let me take your car. There are people like this man who lacks common sense you should not be driving for Uber. He should be deactivated for life, he is a danger to the public.
> 
> Also was he paying for the smokes?
> 
> ...


"_people like this man who lacks common sense you should not be driving for Uber"_

Seriously, If uber only hired drivers with "common sense" there'd be A TOTAL of 14 Drivers in the USA .
Most in Texas


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> To make matters crazier, I watched the story now and he doesn't know who the women are because he said a man ordered the ride for them. At least Uber knows where the car went since it was on an active ride.


Dolton is a place you probably wouldn't wanna be anyway. I'm not surprised they took his car really. At least they won't get carjacking charges.... I'm sure they ended the ride so they're buddy didn't have to pay for the portion they were driving LOL


----------



## aspacepig (Jul 17, 2017)

That's what you get for being a nice guy aka beta cuck.


----------



## warsaw (Apr 8, 2017)

Some idiot ants drive without thinking about potential risk and for these paltry fares, you need to protect yourself at all times by being vigilant and smart.
Never get out of your car in dangerous areas and always take your keys, cellphone, and hidden weapon with you if you have no choice but to leave to pee or help a rider with something.

Remember people, as fares get cheaper, assholes get more demanding and expect even more free services from the drivers!

Free or Almost Free Shit - Always Leads To Consumer Abuse & Taking Advantage of The Windfall!!


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

warsaw said:


> Some idiot ants drive without thinking about potential risk and for these paltry fares, you need to protect yourself at all times by being vigilant and smart.
> Never get out of your car in dangerous areas and always take your keys, cellphone, and hidden weapon with you if you have no choice but to leave to pee or help a rider with something.
> 
> Remember people, as fares get cheaper, assholes get more demanding and expect even more free services from the drivers!
> ...


As fares get cheaper Uber/lyft is starting to get the trashy pax. Broke and don't have anything, no aspirations to have anything, don't like anyone that does have anything. 35 years old flipping burgers with 3 kids, no car seats, and wanna know if we can stop for cigarettes. To this pax $5 is a lot of money and pax will purposely waste your time to feel they got their money's worth.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

warsaw said:


> Some idiot ants drive without thinking about potential risk and for these paltry fares, you need to protect yourself at all times by being vigilant and smart.
> Never get out of your car in dangerous areas and always take your keys, cellphone, and hidden weapon with you if you have no choice but to leave to pee or help a rider with something.
> 
> Remember people, as fares get cheaper, assholes get more demanding and expect even more free services from the drivers!
> ...


Actually, I believe it says right on the Uber app that riders should expect free waters, mints, gum, and cars. What's the problem? After all, they paid good money for that ride.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

He probably rated them 4 stars.


----------



## deadmile (Jun 27, 2016)

Should I invite the driver to the meet up in West Hollywood ??


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Mr. G said:


> Why would driver do this? Gotta be new, stupid, or both.
> 
> https://wgntv.com/2019/02/11/passen...o-stop-for-cigarettes-and-then-steal-his-car/


They must be very trusting in small towns in Illinois. Who would leave the car keys in their car unattended while they fetch cigarettes for pax???????



deadmile said:


> Should I invite the driver to the meet up in West Hollywood ??


With a profile picture like that, no one will accept your invitation. LOL.


----------



## deadmile (Jun 27, 2016)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> They must be very trusting in small towns in Illinois. Who would leave the car keys in their car unattended while they fetch cigarettes for pax???????
> 
> 
> With a profile picture like that, no one will accept your invitation. LOL.


You have a negative likes ratio and a white car you must be a great person


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Getting robbed by three teenage girls. Crying to the media that it happened.
Embarrassing. Leaving the keys in the car... Clearly the driver was thinking with his other head.
The car doesn't go from warm to cold in a minute.


----------

